# Saratoga Springs [5 in] 1BR [?]



## malyons

Hi - I just randomly happened to be on RCI today looking around for spring break ideas when I saw a Saratoga Springs 1BR available!  I'm not familiar with the resort at all, and we usually stay at Vistana where I own, but have always wanted to stay on property for something different.  Anyway, It's my wife and I, and we have 3 kids, who will be ages 10, 7 and almost 5 at the time of the trip.  The 1BR says it sleeps 4 adults, but will Disney let us stay in there with 3 kids?  Assuming we were comfortable with the known sleeping arrangements of a pullout and 1 bed of course, do they really monitor that?  I'm assuming everyone would get a wristband, so it's not like we'll be able to get away with not telling them.  Any advice or past experience is very much appreciated!! We have the unit on hold until tomorrow morning. 

thanks!


----------



## bnoble

DVC has in the past allowed five on a 1BR reservation at SSR.  However, I personally would not do it.


----------



## silentg

I would, it would be fun for the kids!


----------



## malyons

my son will be almost 5 at the time of the trip, and would likely end up in our bed anyway if it's a king size.  guess my question is....is it up to me?  or is the resort going to send me away when I show up with 5 people for a 1BR?  I called the resort and their official answer was that it's a fire code thing and we wouldn't be allowed to do it, but there are just way too many families at disney for me to think this hasn't come up many times before, just wondering how they handle it in reality

thanks!


----------



## Shelb14

Are you booking through a DVC exchange?


----------



## DeniseM

Post #1 says it's an RCI exchange.


----------



## Shelb14

We are travelling to SSR this summer using a RCI to DVC exchange. We have (2) 1 BR booked. 1 room has 3 adults a 5yo & 8yo on the reservation, the other has 2 adults, a 12yo & a 14yo.  When we called to put names on thw reservation DVC allowed 5 on the 1st room, in reality one of the adults will only be with us for 3 nights, so for those 3 nights my 5yo will share the king with us.  I did some reading about this and found if you book through disney directly they allow a max of 4 ppl in a 1BR at SSR, but DVC allows you to book for 5.  I'm not sure how/if those limits change with an infant...I didn't pay much attention to that because we don't have one.  I think you'll be fine assuming you are going through DVC


----------



## malyons

Thank you, and yes, it's through RCI, so maybe there's a distinction there.  My thought was just play dumb and point out that it says 4 adults but that i'm aware of the sleeping situation (pull out + king) and that's fine with our family.


----------



## Shelb14

Also, we have never stayed at SSR, so I can't speak to the roominess (or lack thereof).  However, we stayed as a family of 4 at Port Orleans Riverside in a 314 Sq ft room. While it was on the small side, it met our needs and we loved being on property.  We figured the 714 Sq ft we'll have in a SSR 1BR will work just fine for our party of 5.   I've heard many people say the living room becomes unusable with the pullout open.


----------



## malyons

I don't doubt that at all, but our experience with those when we've used them is that we always fold them back up in the morning anyway, and everyone is so exhausted after a day at disney that getting to sleep is usually not an issue

What is transportation like getting from SSR to Magic Kingdom?  bus?


----------



## Shelb14

Yes, bus to all the parks. Can walk or take boat to DTD.  I heard the Paddock pool is great (we liked that it has a pool bar for drinks & food).  We requested building 10.  When are you planning to go?  We'll be there for 2 weeks next month, so feel free to reach out to me after that and maybe I can answer any questions. The people on this board have been super helpful too!!


----------



## antjmar

Shelb14 said:


> Also, we have never stayed at SSR, so I can't speak to the roominess (or lack thereof).  However, we stayed as a family of 4 at Port Orleans Riverside in a 314 Sq ft room. While it was on the small side, it met our needs and we loved being on property.  We figured the 714 Sq ft we'll have in a SSR 1BR will work just fine for our party of 5.   I've heard many people say the living room becomes unusable with the pullout open.



We were told that 5 are allowed in a 1 bedroom. (as long as at least one is a child). Hopefully we will be there in April, the room actually looks pretty spacious for a 1br. See link below for more info and floor plan 

http://yourfirstvisit.net/2014/07/24/review-disneys-saratoga-springs-resort-spa/


----------



## bnoble

> My thought was just play dumb and point out that it says 4 adults but that i'm aware of the sleeping situation (pull out + king) and that's fine with our family.


You don't need to do this.  They will put five on the room, and you want to do it above board because you want a band for everyone, and the ability to put everyone on the Magical Express reservation.


----------



## malyons

yes, forgot about all of that, now have to get fastpasses before you even show up!  definitely want to just register like normal, glad to hear it won't be an issue.  Now we just have to decide if being on property is worth giving up the space we're used to at Vistana.


----------



## antjmar

malyons said:


> yes, forgot about all of that, now have to get fastpasses before you even show up!  definitely want to just register like normal, glad to hear it won't be an issue.  Now we just have to decide if being on property is worth giving up the space we're used to at Vistana.



We are on the fence also usually like the space of a 2 bedroom...
Dont want to be the bearer of bad news but since you own in Orlando arent you "blocked" from disney via RCI?


----------



## DeniseM

antjmar said:


> We are on the fence also usually like the space of a 2 bedroom...
> Dont want to be the bearer of bad news but since you own in Orlando arent you "blocked" from disney via RCI?



With Vistana week - yes

With Scottsdale - no


----------



## malyons

Also, I don't deposit my Vistana with RCI, so as far as they're concerned I don't own it.  It's in the starwood network which comes with an Interval membership.  We usually trade internally with SVN, if not II, but never give it to RCI


----------



## antjmar

malyons said:


> Also, I don't deposit my Vistana with RCI, so as far as they're concerned I don't own it.  It's in the starwood network which comes with an Interval membership.  We usually trade internally with SVN, if not II, but never give it to RCI


OK good! Vistana seems like a great resort, its our secon choice. If we dont get into DVC via RCI we will hopefully be staying in a 2br there.


----------



## malyons

Vistana is a great resort, we love it there, just kind of want to mix it up and try something new, I've always wanted to stay on property and just never been able to line up an available DVC week with a week we want to go (especially spring break).  I was somehow able to grab a second 1BR at SSR this morning, so currently have 2 on hold!!  There is another family maybe going with us so this may just be a sign that SSR is the right call for this trip


----------



## rfc0001

Per DVC Booking tool:


> _Sleeps 4 – 5th guest can be accommodated, but please note that *NO ADDITIONAL BEDDING, LINENS OR TOWELS WILL BE PROVIDED*_



You have to register guests with DVC, not RCI, so just put 4 in your search, then when you call DVC provide all 5 guest names.


----------



## CCR

rfc0001 said:


> Per DVC Booking tool:
> 
> 
> You have to register guests with DVC, not RCI, so just put 4 in your search, then when you call DVC provide all 5 guest names.


Do one of these 5 in a room need to be a child?  What age is considered a child?  I've got a 15 year old, 12 year old and 10 year old little girl.  She could pass for 9 
Yes I know it would be cramped but we do have Cypress Harbour booked and just thinking about staying on site.


----------



## Myxdvz

CCR said:


> Do one of these 5 in a room need to be a child?  What age is considered a child?  I've got a 15 year old, 12 year old and 10 year old little girl.  She could pass for 9
> Yes I know it would be cramped but we do have Cypress Harbour booked and just thinking about staying on site.



Most DVC 1 BRs, with the exception of Value rooms in AKV will allow you to put 5 names in a room.  However, in some of them, there is no "bedding" for the 5th person.  The ages don't matter in the booking tool, but depending on how big the people are, it could be a tight fit.

It's basically 5 people + 1 child under 3.  So it could be 5 adults, or 2A + 3 kids. In Disney, kids are 3-9.  10 is essentially an adult.  But as I said, it's 5 people (Regardless of age).


----------



## CCR

Myxdvz said:


> Most DVC 1 BRs, with the exception of Value rooms in AKV will allow you to put 5 names in a room.  However, in some of them, there is no "bedding" for the 5th person.  The ages don't matter in the booking tool, but depending on how big the people are, it could be a tight fit.
> 
> It's basically 5 people + 1 child under 3.  So it could be 5 adults, or 2A + 3 kids. In Disney, kids are 3-9.  10 is essentially an adult.  But as I said, it's 5 people (Regardless of age).


Thanks!!! Exactly the info I was looking for.


----------



## MichaelColey

For us, the space of a 2BR (at one of the other nice resorts in Orlando) far outweighs the onsite benefits if we have to fit the 5 of us in a 1BR at DVC.

Now if the effective cost (cost of your TPUs, exchange fee, and Disney fee) are reasonable, I might consider booking DVC for the on site benefits and a separate timeshare elsewhere to actually use.  Might even use the DVC unit for napping and/or lunches.

That's how we look at it.  We're pretty spoiled with 2BR timeshares.


----------



## bnoble

I'm with Michael (and realize I didn't explain myself above.)  When it is just two of us, a 1BR is fine. For all four of us?  I'd rather stay offsite in one of the lovely Orlando area timeshares than pack into a 1BR DVC, even though we "fit".

We haven't had the two-adults-plus-one-teen question yet, but we'll be in that stage for a couple of years after my eldest heads off to college. A 1BR *might* be okay then, but I sure would like the second bath.


----------



## rfc0001

Depends if your talking 2 adults 2 kids or 4 adults -- 1 bdrm is fine for former if kids are at age they can sleep together without killing each other (not sure when this is ).  For more than 4, 2bdrm is perfect since all standard 2 bdrms have 2 queen beds in second bdrm (plus sleeper sofa).


----------



## CCR

MichaelColey said:


> For us, the space of a 2BR (at one of the other nice resorts in Orlando) far outweighs the onsite benefits if we have to fit the 5 of us in a 1BR at DVC.
> 
> Now if the effective cost (cost of your TPUs, exchange fee, and Disney fee) are reasonable, I might consider booking DVC for the on site benefits and a separate timeshare elsewhere to actually use.  Might even use the DVC unit for napping and/or lunches.
> 
> That's how we look at it.  We're pretty spoiled with 2BR timeshares.



I was kind of thinking to do that same thing exactly but keep telling myself that having two reservations is extravagant or overboard.  Is it really worth it to stay at Cypress Harbour then park over at SSR and take shuttle and add on disney dining?  I thought maybe I could invite grandpa and grandma along to stay in the one bedroom at SSR but then only 5 could use the Disney transportation and dining.  This of course would only happen if I can get a very low cost trade to both of these units.  I'm hearing the 4000 WM point reservations at SSR may now be over.


----------



## bnoble

rfc0001 said:


> Depends if your talking 2 adults 2 kids or 4 adults -- 1 bdrm is fine for former if kids are at age they can sleep together without killing each other (not sure when this is ).  For more than 4, 2bdrm is perfect since all standard 2 bdrms have 2 queen beds in second bdrm (plus sleeper sofa).



We've done this once, when the kids were 5 and 7. Even though this was OKW, with large 1BRs, it was much less functional than we wanted, and we've never once done it again. That wS almost ten years ago.


----------



## icydog

*Tight fit*

FWIW I would never want to have any more than 4 at Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort, Disney's Boardwalk Villas Resort, Disney's Villas at Wilderness Lodge or Disney's Beach Club Villas.  The rooms are just too small.  Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas and Disney's Bay Lake Towers have extra Bathrooms and extra sleeping space.  Plus the villas just seem roomier.  Disney's Old Key West Resort's one bedroom is very large and a small child could sleep either in the sleeping chair or the love seat.  Because the balconies are so small at SSR AND because so much space is wasted with that front hallway I would definitely stay away from that resort with a larger family.


----------



## bnoble

The child on that OKW sleeper chair doesn't have to be that small.  My son and I shared a 1BR at OKW (canal view!) for Easter week this year.  I took the master, he had the LR. We decided we could leave the chair out all week rather than fold it up each day, as the space was still ilvable, vs. the sofa, which would have to be folded up.  His 6' frame slept comfortably on the sleeper chair! Those things are quite clever.


----------



## icydog

bnoble said:


> The child on that OKW sleeper chair doesn't have to be that small.  My son and I shared a 1BR at OKW (canal view!) for Easter week this year.  I took the master, he had the LR. We decided we could leave the chair out all week rather than fold it up each day, as the space was still ilvable, vs. the sofa, which would have to be folded up.  His 6' frame slept comfortably on the sleeper chair! Those things are quite clever.



That's good to know because it takes up less space than the sleeper sofa.


----------



## CCR

MichaelColey said:


> Now if the effective cost (cost of your TPUs, exchange fee, and Disney fee) are reasonable, I might consider booking DVC for the on site benefits and a separate timeshare elsewhere to actually use.  Might even use the DVC unit for napping and/or lunches.
> .



Michael if you were to pick a Marriott and a DVC to try to have two reservations at once what would you recommend?  If I get one of them with my AC through interval, it might be worth it financially.  

I was originally thinking Cypress Harbour but if I wanted to be closer to SSR, or other disney resort would the Palms resorts be better? or Maybe Bonnet Creek but I think with my AC with Interval that may be the only way to make it affordable.


----------



## icydog

This seems crazy. Two reservations for the same time.  I'd skip A Disney Vacation Club resort and just stay at Cypress Habour.


----------



## CCR

icydog said:


> This seems crazy. Two reservations for the same time.  I'd skip A Disney Vacation Club resort and just stay at Cypress Habour.



I agree, this will only happen if Grandma/Grandpa come along.  Can't decide if we should all just be together at one resort or use the benefits of 2 different resorts.  We had thought of Cypress Harbour and Harbour Lake together but I wonder if Sabal Palms and SSR would be close enough to each other at all that the drive would be no big deal to visit each other.

I'm getting a rental car either way.


----------



## joader

*5 to a room*

I really think it depends on your family. We've stayed 5 in a room at Saratoga and never felt uncomfortable. I had a 6,10, 15 year old at the time. We're in the room to sleep only and the kids take turns on the air mattress. I love staying on property and for us I'd rather stay in a one bedroom on property then a 2 bedroom off. It depends on what's important to you and your family.


----------



## chalee94

CCR said:


> I agree, this will only happen if Grandma/Grandpa come along.  Can't decide if we should all just be together at one resort or use the benefits of 2 different resorts.  We had thought of Cypress Harbour and Harbour Lake together but I wonder if Sabal Palms and SSR would be close enough to each other at all that the drive would be no big deal to visit each other.
> 
> I'm getting a rental car either way.



the palms is definitely closest to wdw if your trip focuses on disney.

(but google says if you are headed to SSR from either marriott, it's only a couple of miles/minutes different.)

getting a rental car with any offsite stay is a good plan.


----------



## got4boys

It is not crazy to do this. I do it all the time. I would stay off the grounds in a larger unit and book a smaller unit (using DVC points) or RCI trade (1 bedroom Saratoga Springs) to have access to DVC transportation or the Disney Dining plan.

I would suggest Sabal Palms versus Cypress Harbour, It is closer and and before the light at 535/536-World Center Dr - it gets backed up. Also, there are two beds in the 2nd bedroom versus only one.


----------



## Deb & Bill

In DVC one bedrooms that officially sleep four (BWV, BCV, SSR, VWL), you are permitted five persons.  But not five plus one under the age of three.  Just five.  The fifth person can be any age.  DVC will not provide a sleeping space for the fifth person (you need to bring your own cot/air bed/etc plus linens).  They will not provide towels for the fifth person.  

The one bedroom villas that officially sleep five (king bed, queen sleeper, bunk sized murphy bed or twin sleeper chair) will allow five plus one under the age of three.


----------



## icydog

CCR said:


> Do one of these 5 in a room need to be a child?  What age is considered a child?  I've got a 15 year old, 12 year old and 10 year old little girl.  She could pass for 9
> Yes I know it would be cramped but we do have Cypress Harbour booked and just thinking about staying on site.



You will not enjoy this. The Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort layout is strange with a silly foyer that wastes space.  Can you do an ongoing search for Disney's Old Key West Resort?  You will really enjoy your vacation so much more!


----------



## rfc0001

As stated (inversely) OKW, AKV, BLT, VGF officially sleep 5 (beds and bedding for 5 -- with addition of sleeper _chair_ in addition to king bed and sleeper sofa).  Also, VWL, VGF, and PVB _Studios_ sleep 5 with pull down Murphy bed (sleeps small adult/child).   BWV & BCV Studios are being renovated next year to add a 5th bed as well.  See my WDW Point Chart online spreadsheet to see descriptions of all bed configurations and room capacities (open in Excel and however over points for room type/resort to see description) 


icydog said:


> You will not enjoy this. The Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort layout is strange with a silly foyer that wastes space.  Can you do an ongoing search for Disney's Old Key West Resort?  You will really enjoy your vacation so much more!


Can't speak for OKW, but as far as SSR, we've stayed there multiple times and it's been great.  We request near the Paddocks pool which is the newest pool, with waterslide and kids water play area.  It has a small bar w/ just beer/margaritas, which is it's one downside, however it's literally next to a walking bridge to the main pool and QS and TS dining, both of which are two of the best resort QS/TS IMO (and accept TIW -- even for QS).  There are lots of other options in SSR (e.g. lake front view of Disney Springs, but I like Paddock pool area for the convenience to both pools and restaurants.


----------



## wed100105

Deb & Bill said:


> In DVC one bedrooms that officially sleep four (BWV, BCV, SSR, VWL), you are permitted five persons.  But not five plus one under the age of three.  Just five.  The fifth person can be any age.  DVC will not provide a sleeping space for the fifth person (you need to bring your own cot/air bed/etc plus linens).  They will not provide towels for the fifth person.
> 
> The one bedroom villas that officially sleep five (king bed, queen sleeper, bunk sized murphy bed or twin sleeper chair) will allow five plus one under the age of three.



I've read a few other threads here and on Disboards that members are able to book 5 plus 1 at DVC resorts that officially sleep 4 (SSR, VWL, BWV, BCV). Would any DVC tug owner be willing to check for me?

We will have 3 adults, an 8 year old, a 4 year old, and a 2 month old. Sleeping arrangements aren't an issue in the one bedroom (mom and dad in the king, cousin and 8 year old on the pull out, 4 year old in his sleeping bag on the cushions, and baby in the pack n play). Obviously I am hoping for a unit that is larger, but we are trying to figure out if it is allowed through DVC to have the 5 + 1 at SSR.


----------



## bnoble

Every DIS thread I can recall about occupancy is that if you have 5 on the list for a sleeps-4 1BR, you don't get the extra infant. My guess is some of those were off the books. You might get lucky, but odds are you won't.

Plus, Nicole, you don't want to do this.  No amount of pixie dust is worth cramming six people into a 2nd Gen DVC 1BR.


----------



## wed100105

bnoble said:


> Every DIS thread I can recall about occupancy is that if you have 5 on the list for a sleeps-4 1BR, you don't get the extra infant. My guess is some of those were off the books. You might get lucky, but odds are you won't.
> 
> Plus, Nicole, you don't want to do this.  No amount of pixie dust is worth cramming six people into a 2nd Gen DVC 1BR.



 I agree, but I'm prepared to if that's the route we have to go. 

I'm pricing cash reservations with the military room only discount at AoA and the DVC one bedrooms that allow 5+1, and I am prepared to book 2 one bedrooms at SSR if we need to through RCI. I don't really like the idea of separating my daughter (8) and cousin (22 years old) from us though, especially because we won't have connecting rooms, but it is a much more comfortable arrangement and that will be our 2nd choice. (1st choice is getting OKW, BLT, or AKV.) However, we do have enough points to book two rooms if we need to do that. (I'm worried that we'll only get SSR, and not be able to get 2 rooms.)

For the past two years we have promised staying on property to my cousin. We didn't expect a drastic change in RCI's deposit patterns nor having another baby, so now we're trying to figure out our options.


----------



## elaine

just call DVc MS and ask. 1 800 800 9800. But, I don't think you get SSR 5+1. It think it was 4+1, then years ago they relaxed to let the +1 be any age. You would need an official 5 (BLT, OKW, most AKV) +1.


----------



## Myxdvz

It's 5 + 1 under three.  I know this from experience.  We are a family of 6, 4 kids.  

We can't do this anymore but when my youngest was still a baby (under 3), we stayed at BWV, BVC and BLT 1 BR, all above board via DVC reservations, and at an OKW 1 BR via an RCI reservation.  All above board and legal.  All of us have magic bands, even the baby.  If the MS doesn't know it, ask for a supervisor.  

The only people I've heard say this is not possible, only read the old rules but haven't actually done it or even try to call and do it.

It is tight, but the system and MS will allow you to do this.  RCI or DVC.


----------



## rockon

*DVC 5 People*

We stayed at Saratoga last October...They were very clear...  4 people max, 5 if one was able to use the crib like bed in the closet. I would double check to be sure


----------



## wed100105

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Myxdvz

rockon said:


> We stayed at Saratoga last October...They were very clear...  4 people max, 5 if one was able to use the crib like bed in the closet. I would double check to be sure



In a 1 BR?  The DVC tool allows reservation for 5 people at SSR.


----------



## elaine

I think cash bookings from Disney might have the 4 person in a 1BR rule. It is most definitely 5 of any age allowed via DVC.


----------



## travelplus

As long as no one has to sleep on a sofa sleeper with the uncomfortable bar(which is very cheaply and poorly designed) even for a kid its so uncomfortable. I would see if you could get two 1 bedrooms or a 2 bedroom just to keep things more comfortable.


----------



## TimeshareTraveller

Another option to DVC or Vistana are the HGVC properties.  We've stayed at the Hilton Seaworld and the Hilton on International Drive before and they were very comfortable with great pools for the kids.  I liked Vistana a lot too --it was our first Orlando timeshare stay.  There was one Vistana that looked a bit like Hilton's Tuscany Villas (sic).  Vistana Villages?  With the jasmine around the resort and the utterly lovely pools and buildings.  

My parents stayed at Vacation Village at Parkway about 8 months ago and LOVED it.  Which shocked me because we stayed there years ago and it was quite different.  But they got a huge 2 BR unit and great pool (Mom's a hot tub fan) that they shared with 4 other people.  They said it was gorgeous inside, so perhaps it's been remodeled?  

The last two Disney trips, we took our camper and stayed at the campground.  That was quite fun but we got the meal plan and only enough time to book before a crowded season to get really unusual seating times at restaurants.  Half the time I felt way too overfed walking around because we'd leave a buffet and three hours later have a tablecloth restaurant or a show.

Good luck and ENJOY Disney!


----------



## icydog

rfc0001 said:


> Depends if your talking 2 adults 2 kids or 4 adults -- 1 bdrm is fine for former if kids are at age they can sleep together without killing each other (not sure when this is ).  For more than 4, 2bdrm is perfect since all standard 2 bdrms have 2 queen beds in second bdrm (plus sleeper sofa).



Huh? At Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort the 2nd bedroom is a queen bed and a full size sleeper sofa.  

At Disney's Beach Club Villas and Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas Resort you can get the second bedroom with two queen beds in a standard two bedroom


----------



## icydog

wed100105 said:


> I've read a few other threads here and on Disboards that members are able to book 5 plus 1 at DVC resorts that officially sleep 4 (SSR, VWL, BWV, BCV). Would any DVC tug owner be willing to check for me?
> 
> We will have 3 adults, an 8 year old, a 4 year old, and a 2 month old. Sleeping arrangements aren't an issue in the one bedroom (mom and dad in the king, cousin and 8 year old on the pull out, 4 year old in his sleeping bag on the cushions, and baby in the pack n play). Obviously I am hoping for a unit that is larger, but we are trying to figure out if it is allowed through DVC to have the 5 + 1 at SSR.



You can book 5 maximum.  Since you won't need to actually need reservations or FPs for the baby I doubt anyone would notice if you said you had 5 in the room.  But it will be extremely crowded and uncomfortable.  Here's a way to do it.  Do an OGS for a studio and combine rooms. Or rent the points from a Disney Vacation Club member For the studio.  Or pay for two value rooms.  You can do it but I wouldn't call it a Vacation.


----------



## Deb & Bill

travelplus said:


> As long as no one has to sleep on a sofa sleeper with the uncomfortable bar(which is very cheaply and poorly designed) even for a kid its so uncomfortable. I would see if you could get two 1 bedrooms or a 2 bedroom just to keep things more comfortable.



SSR doesn't have sleeper sofas with a bar.  They are a platform style with three section pad.


----------



## Deb & Bill

icydog said:


> Huh? At Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort the 2nd bedroom is a queen bed and a full size sleeper sofa.
> 
> At Disney's Beach Club Villas and Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas Resort you can get the second bedroom with two queen beds in a standard two bedroom



I thought SSR had some dedicated two bedroom villas. Those would have two queen beds in the second bedroom.  Lockoffs would have one queen bed and one double sleeper sofa in the second bedroom.


----------



## fluke

Deb & Bill said:


> I thought SSR had some dedicated two bedroom villas. Those would have two queen beds in the second bedroom.  Lockoffs would have one queen bed and one double sleeper sofa in the second bedroom.



Absolutely.  SSR has dedicated two bedrooms with two queens in the second bedroom.  I have personally stayed in them twice. Lock offs have the queen and sleeper configuration in the second (studio lock off ) bedroom.


----------



## bnoble

SSR Rooms:

Rooms:	828 (max 1260)
Dedicated Studio:	0
Dedicated One Bedroom:	0
Dedicated Two Bedroom:	360
Lockoff Two Bedroom:   432
(Each can be booked separately as One Bedroom + Studio)


Three Bedroom Treehouse Villa:	60
Three Bedroom Grand Villa:	36


----------



## bnoble

BWV has only lockoff 2BRs.

Rooms:	383 (max 532)
Dedicated Studio:	97
Dedicated One Bedroom:	130
Dedicated Two Bedroom:	0
Lockoff Two Bedroom:       149
Three Bedroom Grand Villa:	7


BCV has dedicated 2BRs, but due to a design flaw, some of the dedicated 2BRs only had room for a queen and double sleeper. At OKW, all the studios have two queens, so all 2nd bedrooms do too, whether lockoff or dedicated.


----------



## wed100105

icydog said:


> You can book 5 maximum.  Since you won't need to actually need reservations or FPs for the baby I doubt anyone would notice if you said you had 5 in the room.  But it will be extremely crowded and uncomfortable.  Here's a way to do it.  Do an OGS for a studio and combine rooms. Or rent the points from a Disney Vacation Club member For the studio.  Or pay for two value rooms.  You can do it but I wouldn't call it a Vacation.




We were able to book a one bedroom unit for 5 plus an infant. I called member services, and had no issue adding the baby to our reservation (which included DH, myself, 22 year-old cousin, 8 year-old DD, and 4-year old son). I was pleasantly surprised.


----------

